# What the top ten cities (over 250,000) with the highest poverty rate all have in c



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

U.S. Census Bureau, 2006

What do the top ten cities (over 250,000) with the highest poverty rate all have in common? Democrat leadership!

Detroit, MI (1st on the poverty rate list) hasn't elected a Republican mayor since 1961

Buffalo, NY (2nd) hasn't elected a Republican mayor since 1954

Cincinnati , OH (3rd) hasn't elected a Republican mayor since 1984

Cleveland , OH (4th) hasn't elected a Republican mayor since 1989

Miami , FL (5th) has never had a Republican mayor

St. Louis , MO (6th) hasn't elected a Republican mayor since 1949

El Paso , TX (7th) has never had a Republican mayor

Milwaukee , WI (8th) hasn't elected a Republican mayor since 1908

Philadelphia , PA (9th) hasn't elected a Republican mayor since 1952

Newark , NJ (10th) hasn't elected a Republican mayor since 1907


----------

